

Productivity And The Education Delusion - ooOOoo
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/06/productivity-and-the-education-delusion/

======
acconrad
I was quite surprised to read such a quality article from TechCrunch.

I think this article makes the case for giving people a minimum standard
income over minimum wage. It certainly makes sense that as we automate more
things, we require less work from our labor force. Rather than give them
"bullshit" jobs and keep them working when automation can make everyone's
lives easier, why not pay them to _not_ work the jobs that should be automated
and let them live as they please? It seems like a compelling argument from my
cursory knowledge of this topic, but I'm sure there are a whirlwind of
counterarguments to this stance as well.

